# IFAA Regionals



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

What are the score so far

Me 300 47x


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

We're not talking about it. :angry:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I am with Zark!!!


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*hehehehe*

jay im sorry but you might be at the end of a few jokes for a while but it happens to everyone!!!!:zip::zip::zip:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*well you're still alive*

ok.. I had it the worse.. you guys didn't have to put your life on the line to order a hamburger.. went back to the daily grill on davenport and for the 2nd time in exactly 1 year, I'm given raw meat.. 

Well we all ate for free (I didn't) that night..

G

P.s. I'll have the last laugh today when I call the Waterloo Health Inspector!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*hmmmm ......*



araz2114 said:


> I am with Zark!!!



this sounds interesting ..... enquiring minds want to know :wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*steak tartar eh .....*



ontario moose said:


> ok.. I had it the worse.. you guys didn't have to put your life on the line to order a hamburger.. went back to the daily grill on davenport and for the 2nd time in exactly 1 year, I'm given raw meat..
> 
> Well we all ate for free (I didn't) that night..
> 
> ...


I hope you're ok


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok I think we all want to hear this!!!!


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Scores boyz, let's hear some scores!!!


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

293 - 35x's (PB for me - on score and x's)


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

*5 spot*



> jay im sorry but you might be at the end of a few jokes for a while but it happens to everyone!!!!


Yeah Jay was on fire yesterday......untilllll........


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

ZarkSniper said:


> We're not talking about it. :angry:


Dang Jay, You thought it was funny when I did it! I'm glad to see that you are human!

Blue Berry Pie!ukey:


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Come on some one please spill the beans as to what happen with Jay?!?!?!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

pintojk said:


> this sounds interesting ..... enquiring minds want to know :wink:


and us bored working minds want to know as well!

Don't shoot in Picton until next weekend!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Ok I shot a 299 57X... 

YES, it was the last arrowukey:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Ouchukey: 
That's why I usually do that in the first end to get it out of the way...


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

ZarkSniper said:


> Ok I shot a 299 57X...
> 
> YES, it was the last arrowukey:


Yaaaaaaaa,, thats gonna leave a mark! 

Ouch.

Feel for ya..

Well we have all done it. If.. that helps.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

What are you talking about.... I haven't done it...... Oh ya I have and it was a 59 X last arrow out.....MOMMY!!!


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Sometimes making that last shot is like eating raw chicken. I ment to say hamburger or maybe Blue Berry Pieukey:


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*ifaa regionals*

HAHAHAH, gotta love it!!!!!ukey:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Gilles, you might consider carrying a propane torch with you when you go out for food.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I think we need to get Gilles one of these.

This from the guy that likes his fries "stinking" hot!!!


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Wonder what they would think if Gilles walked into that restaurant with a George Forman Grill?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

*Well ....... I shot a 300 60X.......*

Then I woke up, scratched my butt, got off the couch, had a pee and went to bed 

Congrats to those that shot............. Jay, that is tough....... but man you know you can do it!!!!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Gilles I sure hope you went home to eat or at least stopped at Wendy's.

That burger was just gross. My pasta was good though, oh and free!


LMAO on the health inspector.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Man..You should have seen it. I was wrestling Matty and Andrew away from my target face. They were trying to take a pic of it so they could post it on here...buggers:wink:



araz2114 said:


> What are you talking about.... I haven't done it...... Oh ya I have and it was a 59 X last arrow out.....MOMMY!!!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Foghorn said:


> Sometimes making that last shot is like eating raw chicken. I ment to say hamburger or maybe Blue Berry Pieukey:


Did you mean "rubber" chicken?


----------

